# Bored?



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

game

my latest score = 292 Beat that!







shouldn't be hard


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

317


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

350


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Good game, thanks!!!

324ft so far.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

322


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

take a look @ this site 
http://www.yetisports.org/ this is the site where al the yeti games come from


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

326 here.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

300 here


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

a*men said:


> take a look @ this site
> http://www.yetisports.org/ this is the site where al the yeti games come from


 Sweet thanks for that link.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

320.2 is my best... for now


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

321


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i like this one better
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/pingu2.php


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> i like this one better
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/pingu2.php


 804.9 ft......I kept hitting land mine the whole way.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

809.7 Bloody Pen.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

oh yea 811 rawr


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

807 so far.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

850.3 now.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

925.2 now.

until one of you break it i'm not going to try anymore


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

971.1 now


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

873. I ll keep trying


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

328.6


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Those other games are freakin fun too!


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Those other games are freakin fun too!


 they r i cant get off my computer


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

986 for now


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

292.7


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

928 so far


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

984.4 beat that bithes


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

http://scummy.org/stuff/pingu

play both at the same time :-D


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

986.2


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

1015.8!!!







and 1048


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i dont believe either of you until i see some screen shots, anybody can come up with numbers, i need proof fellas.

i have justified my posts with valid pictures.... let's see some of yours.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

1029, you wanted a screen shot? here's your proof


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> 1029, how do you save a screen shot? if you want proof?


 just hit print screen on your keyboard and paste it onto Paint.

from there save your file and attach it to your next post.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

there ya go a pic lol


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

1170.5


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

there you go!!

congrats man.


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

1177.5







, This is a pretty sweet game


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Lol 455 hahaha wow im a newbie im gunna get up there!~


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

304


----------

